# Soap mold idea



## AnnaMarie (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello fellow soapers 
Maybe some of you have done this already....
I was recently down in Napa Valley and was in a gift store when I saw this 3 bottle wine box. It was $18 and my mind was thinking I needed a new soap mold since my other one had broken. The great thing is that the measurements were perfect in the individual cavities for loafs of soap, and I could do several batches. The box also has a slide in lid- so perfect! 
Anyway, just an idea for an inexpensive soap mold

Best,
Anna Marie
Sorry pic is upside down


----------



## not_ally (Mar 24, 2015)

That does look pretty perfect, Anna Marie.  A bit jealous, I want one of those things.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 24, 2015)

I have found single cavity wine boxes in thrift stores, but I really liked this and that I can be more productive in a day


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 24, 2015)

AnnaMarie said:


> ...............
> Sorry pic is upside down



I was just thinking that all the soap would fall out 

Looks like a good find.  How does the size fit your usual bar size?


----------



## Rowan (Mar 24, 2015)

I love that mould, great idea. Definitely feeling jealous right now!


----------



## Luv2Soap (Mar 24, 2015)

Very cool idea!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Mar 24, 2015)

AnnaMarie - very cool find; one word of caution though. That box was made for a lighter weight than soap. It looks like it is held together with dowel pins. If it were me, I would use a flat baking sheet to support it for moving, and possibly add some stainless steel corner brackets on the outside to keep the box square.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 25, 2015)

To answer questions...
I have already made several loafs yielding a bar size of 2.5 x 3.5 which matches up to my old soap mold. It probably holds about 4 lbs in a single cavity based on what I'm making. It really was too perfect. Wasn't expecting to find a soap mold at a wine tasting (the wine there was excellent as well and we came home with 3 bottles of Rose Wine  )
On the construction of the box: 3/8 in wood (probably ply) that is held together with nails and staples. It is a fairly sturdy box as far as boxes go, but I imagine that it would need to be to hold 3 full bottles of wine. That being said, caution with regards to its weight is still a good idea, Cindy 
I have to imagine these can be fairly easily found. I'm really enjoying mine 
Best,
Anna Marie
Here is a picture of Peach Blossom Soap I made in it yesterday


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 25, 2015)

The other thing I forgot to mention that kind of made this even better is that the cavity dividers are removable allowing it to be used as a slab mold.  
Yes, with the farmers' market season coming up this will be super handy!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Mar 25, 2015)

Very pretty elegant soap!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you, Cindy!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 27, 2015)

AnnaMarie, you are such an enabler!!  I've been looking for bigger soap molds and your post gave me an idea.  Which lead me to find this on Amazon...http://www.amazon.com/triple-large-champagne-bottle-inside/dp/B00B7QQMLM/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1427492980&sr=8-14&keywords=wine+box


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 28, 2015)

Lol Hmlove! Glad to help! My middle name is "Enable"   That box looks almost exactly like mine and I'm pretty sure the measurements are the same. Go for it!
Best, 
Anna Marie


----------



## vmakkers (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a bunch of wine crates that I've hoarded while thrifting.At first it was to store my crafting supplies but then I realized they would make awesome soap molds. I haven't gotten around to using them for soap just yet.  Kinda nervous to try my first loaf soap and swirling. I just picked up a couple more today for less than 5 bucks. I noticed that different wineries have slightly different crate sizes and not all have removable dividers. 

Here are a couple of the cavity sizes I've found from CA wineries. I know the list makes me look like a hoarder which I kinda am...soaping has contributed to the problem. I really don't need this many loaf molds but I love finding things while thrifting. Lately, all I'm on the lookout for is soaping supplies and molds. I listed the sizes in both inches and cms to compare them to the silicone loaf molds found on eBay. The 1.2L loaf mold has these dimensions: 7 x 26 x 7.8 for reference. 

                V.   Sattui Winery          3.5 x 13.25 x 3.25 /8.89 x 33.65 x 8.25          
Windsor Vineyard         6.75 x 12.25 x 3.5 /17.14 x 31.11 x 8.89 
Capital Cellars 3.75 x 13 x 3.6 /   9.52 x 33.02 x 9.14          
Kirigin Cellars         3.25 x 13.5 x 3.25 /   34.29 x 8.25 x 8.25
Hafner Cellars          3.25 x 12.45 x 4 / 31.5 x 8.89 x 6.35


----------



## barndive (Apr 7, 2015)

Your soap looks classy! And I wouldn't mind making and having one of my own wine box. Great idea!


----------

